# Tested RF 31



## rock_breaker (Jan 18, 2020)

Briefly ran the spare RF 31 mill/drill that I have. Cut flat spots on two round pieces as described in the "Malling Parallels" section of Harold Hall's book "Milling a Complete Course". Used a 1/2" HSS roughing mill at 1700 RPM, manual feed, depth of cut o.125 and width 0.150". Some vibration but not excessive. After improving the X axis handle I am still undecided on which mill to use on a permanent basis. If I had a big strong helper it would be the Rung FU at this time.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 21, 2020)

The RF31 has quite a bit of adjustment built into it.  Gibs and locks, trapezoid nuts (acme nuts), and lead screw centering can be adjusted to get minimum play/backlash, maybe easing the requirement for a helper with Popeye arms.


----------

